# Moving from Vancouver to Barcelona NEED HELP



## worldtravlyn (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi there!

My name is Brooklyn and i am moving my girlfriend and dog to Barcelona at the end of next month. 

We are applying for the Youth Mobility Visa from Vancouver to Barcelona as I type this. However, it is quite vague on what you need and we are getting quite confused and frustrated, to say the least.

If anyone has done this successfully before please post a comment with any tips that you might have. No info is bad info. 

We are excited to finally get back to Barcelona and start our new lives, but first we must make it through this visa application process.

Cheers!

Brooklyn and Anne


----------

